# Custom Decals



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody know where i can get custom decals made or anywhere i can order them. I want to get some snow geese funneling to put on my trailer.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

There are no decal companies that make a good snow decal, if you want to have one made go to Auto tTim and design here in Fargo.

But it will cost you some pretty $$$. I was going to get one made for the side of my trailer and it was around $280.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

www.waterfowldecals.com is probably as close as your going to get


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

How far you away from Bismarck? There's a company here that might be able to do it and within a reasonable amount.


----------



## Gary Walton (Oct 5, 2005)

www.actiongraphics.net We're hunters too and will make anything you want. Give me a call. But not today, cause I'm on my way out the door for my first ND waterfowl trip. On second thought, go ahead and call the shop whenever you want, the others guys will help you out.

Gary Walton

800-450-7958


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I always thought a sticker that said, "Take your kids hunting and you won't have to hunt for your kids" would look good on the trailer!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

www.waterfowldecals.com and www.outdoordecals.com will do custom decals so if you have a nice snow goose picture they will put it in decal form.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PC, did either of them do some of yours?

The first took over a month and never did mine and the latter never returned emails so I had everything done locally for custom work.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> PC, did either of them do some of yours?
> 
> The first took over a month and never did mine and the latter never returned emails so I had everything done locally for custom work.


waterfowldecals did mine in about a week. I just sent the customer service e-mail what I wanted and I think Shawn replied. Seemed really friendly. I have gotten decals from them for a few years and have never had a problem. I did not send a picture or anything. Just had different colors. I still need to put them on the new ride.

Outdoordecals.com (Chester) was a different story. I waited about a month and nothing so I gave him a call and he said his cutter or plotter was broke and he had just gotten the new piece and was in the process of putting it back together. I think I got my decals from him about a week or so later. Chester is a funny bug. I have e-mailed him on a few different things and never got replies. Now I just call.

Who did you use locally? I also have a guy in WI that does it. I goose hunted with him last fall. Super nice guy!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

duckslayer said:


> www.waterfowldecals.com is probably as close as your going to get


Thanks for that link! They have some nice decals/stickers!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Who did you use locally?


Laure's Studio - I'm always a sucker for doing business locally. They did my most recent decals and I'm really happy with them.

http://www.bannersforsale.com/


----------

